
Philippines drugs war: The woman who kills dealers for a living - oli5679
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-37172002
======
ComodoHacker
It's scary how easily people can be convinced to value human lives so little
and throw away several hundred years of social evolution.

